# Sold please close



## EitherFishOrCutBait (Apr 20, 2008)

Please close


----------



## EitherFishOrCutBait (Apr 20, 2008)

Updated with more pictures


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EitherFishOrCutBait (Apr 20, 2008)

bump to the top. Also would listen to offers on a trade for Mod V


----------

